# How To?



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

How do i get (5) 1 1/2 -2" nattereri p's to eat right in front of my?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Keep the tank lights on and the room dark, And drop some salad shrimp in. It is harder for them to see you that way.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Keep the tank lights on and the room dark, And drop some salad shrimp in. It is harder for them to see you that way.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanx a bunch


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they will evently eat in front of you
some people even had feed there rhoms and have pics to prove it


----------

